# اخونا العزيز dulcemohamed التكسابون



## mido_lordship (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اخونا العزيز dulcemohamed عندي سؤال ع السريع فيه ف السوق تكسابون سعودي وسعره اقل بنسبة كويسة عن مثيلاته اللي ف السوق المصري (المفروض ايطالي) ايه اخبار جودته ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وتسلم ياباشا علي موضوع الحلة تعظيم سلام ​:78:
​
​


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه اشتريه على ضمانتى ياريس غالبا هيكون من انتاج شركة اسكو او روابى او البيارق واحتمال شركة الرائز عموما كل الشركات دى بتستخدم تكنولوجيا ايطالى في الانتاج كل مصانعهم من شركة بالسترا الايطالية بالتالى مش هيختلف شىء في الجودة عن الايطالى لان المصنع واحد هنا وهناك وانا شخصيا كمواصفات وجودة التكسابون السعودى احسن من الاوربى بس الصيت ولا الغنى يا باشا


----------



## mido_lordship (23 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههه اشتريه على ضمانتى ياريس غالبا هيكون من انتاج شركة اسكو او روابى او البيارق واحتمال شركة الرائز عموما كل الشركات دى بتستخدم تكنولوجيا ايطالى في الانتاج كل مصانعهم من شركة بالسترا الايطالية بالتالى مش هيختلف شىء في الجودة عن الايطالى لان المصنع واحد هنا وهناك وانا شخصيا كمواصفات وجودة التكسابون السعودى احسن من الاوربى بس الصيت ولا الغنى يا باشا



يباركلك ياكبير ده فرق اكتر من 2 جنيه ف الكيلوووووووووو تسلم المشكله اني ما صدفتش حد جربه خالص حتي المورد كان ناقص يقولي وحيات ابوك لاتجربه يارب مايكونش شايف ردك يرفع عليا هههههههههههه :68:


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> يباركلك ياكبير ده فرق اكتر من 2 جنيه ف الكيلوووووووووو تسلم المشكله اني ما صدفتش حد جربه خالص حتي المورد كان ناقص يقولي وحيات ابوك لاتجربه يارب مايكونش شايف ردك يرفع عليا هههههههههههه :68:


ههههههه انا مجربه يا ريس وكل منتجات بروكتر اند جامبل السائله الى موجوده في مصر بانتين فيرى الخ مصنوعه من تكسابون سعودى 
فرق السعر ليه اسباب منطقية ملهاش علاقة كبيرة بالجودة لانى قلتلك التكنولوجى واحد ايطالى السعرهنا بيختلف في اصل لوريل الكحول المستخدم في نوعين منه واحد طبيعى وواحد صناعى الطبيعى طبعا اغلى شوية لان لوريل الكحول الطبيعى بيصنعوه من فصل الزيوت ودا المصدر الاهم ليه في العالم بيكون ماليزيا الفرق بين الطبيعى والصناعى مش اكتر من فرق بين الشوائب المتواجده في الزيوت الطبيعية او المتواجده في المواد البتروليه اثناء التصنيع .
الى بيخلى التكسابون السعودى ارخص من الاوربى ان شركة سابك السعودية عملت وحدة ضخمة لفصل الزيوت بالتالى زمان كانوا بيستوردوا الكحول من ماليزيا لكن دلوقتى الكحول موجود بشكل محلى فالتكلفة بتقل وبالتالى السعر بيكون اقل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

التكسابون السعودى هو الاروع كفاية انه طاهر يا عم ميدو جاى من الحجاز انا عايزك تعمل دعاية كبيره بس ابعد عن السعر ياريس الله يخليك هو علشان احلى يبقى اغلى ب اتنين جنيه لكن فيه خصم علشان الجمارك اقل من الاوروبى 10% يعنى نرجع نخصم الجنيهين الزيادة يبقى السعر واحد تمام يا اخويا


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> التكسابون السعودى هو الاروع كفاية انه طاهر يا عم ميدو جاى من الحجاز انا عايزك تعمل دعاية كبيره بس ابعد عن السعر ياريس الله يخليك هو علشان احلى يبقى اغلى ب اتنين جنيه لكن فيه خصم علشان الجمارك اقل من الاوروبى 10% يعنى نرجع نخصم الجنيهين الزيادة يبقى السعر واحد تمام يا اخويا


ههههههههههههههههههههه صحيح كفاية انه طاهر


----------



## mido_lordship (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> التكسابون السعودى هو الاروع كفاية انه طاهر يا عم ميدو جاى من الحجاز انا عايزك تعمل دعاية كبيره بس ابعد عن السعر ياريس الله يخليك هو علشان احلى يبقى اغلى ب اتنين جنيه لكن فيه خصم علشان الجمارك اقل من الاوروبى 10% يعنى نرجع نخصم الجنيهين الزيادة يبقى السعر واحد تمام يا اخويا


ههههههههههه تسلم ياكبير دايما منورنا كده بالفايدة ياكبير
ومعلش مقصرين في حقك يارب تكون بصحة وعافية ياااااااارب


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كتر خيرك يا ميدو باشا الحمد لله الصحة فى تقدم


----------



## 83moris (25 ديسمبر 2013)

المورد دة فين ا ميدو؟
وهل التكسابون دة كوزموتك جريد ولا لأ؟
وشكراااا


----------



## mido_lordship (25 ديسمبر 2013)

83moris قال:


> المورد دة فين ا ميدو؟
> وهل التكسابون دة كوزموتك جريد ولا لأ؟
> وشكراااا


هابعتلك ع الخاص ياكبير نمرة مدير المبيعات وعلي فكرة سعره ف التوريد للكميات يعني من ربع طن حلو مفيش كلام وانت اتعامل قبل الشراء في ال tds


----------

